# un groupe de X + accord du verbe au singulier / pluriel



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,

j'hésite dans la conjugaison du verbe partager dans la phrase suivante.  Doit-il s'accorder avec "groupe" ou avec "six soeurs"?

"Lorsque le premier groupe de six soeurs partage(nt)? la même table."

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Mout

je dirais singulier, mais il me semble que le pluriel est accepté.


----------



## MmePitchounette

Merci Mout mais votre réponse ne semble pas "convaincue" ni "convaincante"...


----------



## mylifeforaiur

D'intuition, seulement, donc ça peut être faux, je dirais qu'un groupe ne peut pas partager la même table, mais seulement _se_ la partager. Et donc singulier dans ce cas là.


----------



## Mout

Gramaticalement, LE groupe est singulier. aussi utilisera-t-on le singulier.
Mais sémantiquement, un groupe est composé de plusieurs éléments, en l'occurrence six soeurs. on sera donc tenté d'utiliser le pluriel.

maintenant, il faut savoir si on tolère le pluriel pour le groupe de six soeurs au même titre qu'on accepte le singulier comme le pluriel dans le cas de "la plupart", par exemple, "la plupart des artistes A/ONT envie de gagner des sous"

Au final, je pencherai plus pour le singulier, car c'est le groupe.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est clairement le singulier. Prenez un verbe pour lequel la différence entre singulier et pluriel s'entend à l'oreille, et cela vous apparaîtra sans discussion:

*"Le premier groupe/la première équipe de six personnes sont déjà arrivés" (et même alors "arrivées" si on voulait accorder avec "personnes") ne marche pas.



> maintenant, il faut savoir si on tolère le pluriel pour le groupe de six soeurs au même titre qu'on accepte le singulier comme le pluriel dans le cas de "la plupart"


On a effectivement le choix pour _la plupart, la majorité_... mais cette tolérance ne s'applique pas à n'importe quel autre groupe "nom collectif + déterminant pluriel"


----------



## MmePitchounette

Merci à vous tous.  J'irai donc avec le singulier avec le "se" comme mentionné par Mylifeforaiur.    "Lorsque le premier groupe de six soeurs se partage la même table"


----------



## L_E_S_T_A_T

Bonjour à tous!
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire, y a-t-il un accord avec les noms collectifs comme "un groupe"?
1-Aujourd’hui, un groupe d’ecclésiastiques d’Hollande, se trouvant à la cité du Vatican, ont visité la chapelle Sixtine.
2-Aujourd’hui, un groupe d’ecclésiastiques d’Hollande, se trouvant à la cité du Vatican, a visité la chapelle Sixtine.
Laquelle de ces deux phrases est la plus correcte?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Les deux formulations sont correctes !

"Le nom collectif suivi d’un complément s’accorde soit avec le nom collectif, soit avec le complément de ce nom collectif."

(_source :_ http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire04c.htm)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Pour moi, seule la deuxième proposition est correcte en français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrairement à ce qu'ont dit certaines personnes dans ce fil, les deux accords sont possibles après _un groupe de_ : soit l'accord grammatical strict avec _groupe_ (accord le plus fréquent), soit la syllepse et donc l'accord avec le complément. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ :


> Avec d’autres collectifs, qui ne sont pas de  simples indications de quantité [_troupe, compagnie, troupeau, unité, famille, groupe, bande, rangée, paquet, nuée, série…_], l’accord se fait ordinairement avec le nom  complété. Toutefois, l’accord avec le nom complément se rencontre aussi, quand  ce dernier est senti par le locuteur (ou le scripteur, car souvent il ne s’agit  que de graphie) comme un pseudo-complément, comme le véritable noyau du  syntagme.



Quant à l'accord après _la plupart de_, seul l'accord avec le complément est correct, mais c'est hors sujet et il existe déjà de très nombreuses discussions à ce sujet, notamment celle-ci.


----------



## pallas athene

Est-ce qu'on dirait "un groupe de personnes qui se rassemble chaque semaine," ou "qui se rassemblent"? Je ne sais pas si je dois accorder le verbe avec groupe ou personnes.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Jusqu'il y a quelques années la seule possibilité dans la principale était le singulier :
- un groupe de personnes se rassembl*e*.

Depuis peu on admet aussi :
- un groupe de personnes se rassembl*ent *- personnellement je n'aime pas cette nouvelle règle qui tolère le pluriel mais bon, c'est personnel ...

Dans une relative c'est différent, les deux sont possibles, cela dépend vraiment du contexte - et cela n'a pas changé dans le temps. Pour moi sans autre contexte :
- un groupe de personnes qui se rassemblent chaque semaine = c'est parce qu'elles se rassemblent chaque semaine qu'elles forment ce groupe
- un groupe de personnes qui se rassemble chaque semaine = c'est un groupe constitué qui se rassemble dans un but précis - on attend plutôt une suite en fait : qui se rassemble pour ceci ou cela. Mais dans ce cas du fait du changement de règle cité précédemment on pourrait aussi avoir "rassemblent" comme dans le cas d'une principale 


Cordialement


----------



## guillaume42

Pour moi, l'accord se fait avec "personnes". Ce sont les personnes qui se rassemblent pour former un groupe.
Pour les noms collectifs du type "groupe" "foule"... l'accord se détermine en fonction du sens.


----------



## pallas athene

Hmm, c'est donc un peu plus compliqué que je n'avais pensé. Je pense que je vois (à peu près) la distinction. Merci!


----------



## theoddru

bonjour,

J'ai un problème d'accords entre : un groupe de femme assis ou un groupe de femmes assises.

Les deux possibilités sont elles correctes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

L'accord serait nettement au féminin pluriel ici : ce sont en effet les femmes qui sont assises, et non le groupe. Le fait d'être assis est plutôt une caractéristique individuelle - et non _commune_.

... et donc - selon moi - _un groupe de femmes assises_.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Snark : seul _un groupe de femmes assis*es*_ est logique dans ce cas.

On pourrait toutefois éventuellement mettre l'adjectif juste après _groupe_, au masculin singulier : _un groupe assis de femmes_.

Mais cela reste beaucoup moins naturel que la suggestion de Snark.


----------

